# ****roaches?



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

What in the world are two ****roaches doing under my top cover? They are always there!


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*roaches*

squash the S.O.B.'s. i have never seen a roach scince i went to top entrances with no inner cover, something i recommend here. good luck,mike


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with Mr. Haney!

Squash them! I have noticed that all of my hives with inner cover/outer cover combinations have roaches, water bugs, etc. get in them. All of my hives with migratory tops have no critters at all. I am switching to all migratory now! (Cheaper too!)


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

They love nesting there. It's warm and protected, a perfect place to raise a family! I had two stay over the winter in one of my hives, last I checked their family had grown to several more... I'm going to take the inner cover off soon to get rid of them, They're not harming the bees, but it's gross to have them running out at you everytime you open the hive!

-Nathanael


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They live there.


----------



## Rabbitdog (Jul 22, 2005)

*Relax*

They're not ****roaches, they're wood roaches. You will find them on every farm in the mid atlantic in wood piles, sheds, dog houses, etc. They won't come in your house, they don't bother people or people stuff. Squash 'em if you want or ignore 'em. They're not a big deal.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

You must be physics. They are wood roaches. Only 12 posts old, too. Impressive.


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Once my hives built up in population, I havent seen any. There are alot of bees standing on the outercover. They do seem to take over all empty epuipment that I leave outside. Embarrassing to say the least, when you unexpectedly find them while showing off your hives to the neighbors.

I have read alot about people not using inner covers, since I am new at this also, I have always used one. But, will you not have a hard time getting the outer covers off without them? It's usually glued down pretty good.
Daniel,


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

Why wouldn't they be there?

Other than the gross factor what harm are they doing to your hives??

Relax.

And don't start spraying!- that is one thing wrong with agriculture in general and beekeeping specifically. We need to work WITH nature rather than against it.


----------



## Rabbitdog (Jul 22, 2005)

*huh?*



staythecourse said:


> You must be physics. They are wood roaches. Only 12 posts old, too. Impressive.


I guess this is an attempt at sarcasm of some sort ..... and a poor one at that. If you don't want information/feedback then don't post, Mr. 63 posts old (how childish)!
BTW, extra 's' in "physics".


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Rabbitdog said:


> I guess this is an attempt at sarcasm of some sort .....


. . . hmmm, I took it that staythecourse gave you a compliment. You're new to the forum and you knew the correct kind of roach it was.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

*A public over-the-top apology*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewd2U7u5PPY


Hear ye hear ye,

Bryan Wiley of Louisville Kentucky was by no means trying to be sarcastic. I was impressed with your ability to see into my hive and correctly identify a roach I never even knew existed!

My hat's off.

BTW it took me about an hour to find the clip, edit it, and make it look old and post it on youtube. I want some credit here! 

Hope you accept the apology mate.


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

Dr.Wax said:


> Why wouldn't they be there?
> 
> Other than the gross factor what harm are they doing to your hives??
> 
> Relax.


ha.. you've never lived in a NYC apartment I gather... 

When I see those suckers, I don't even think, I just go into full out ATTACK! KILL! mode 

and I'm a tree hugging, pleather wearing vegetarian


----------



## Johsens (Jun 5, 2008)

I think he meant Psychic. Take it easy big guy.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Irene S said:


> When I see those suckers, I don't even think, I just go into full out ATTACK! KILL! mode


Go easy with the Raid around the bees though! Yeah I hate ****roaches, or Wood Roaches... A Roach is a Roach to me and I'll kill both of them!!!

Rabbitdog, do they chew up the wood or anything? Also, is there some sort of color difference or somthing?

-Nathanael


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

*Wood Roach*

The infamous Wood Roach.

http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh184/topnotch88_bucket/Beekeeping/?action=view&current=Image_444.jpg

Matt


----------



## Irene S (Feb 7, 2008)

Matt Guyrd said:


> The infamous Wood Roach.
> 
> http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh184/topnotch88_bucket/Beekeeping/?action=view&current=Image_444.jpg
> 
> Matt


thx for the photo.. I guess they arent quite as brown as the dreaded German ****roach, who prefers indoor apartment living. 

I never used Raid on those suckers, just some sort of chalk that I got at a local grocer.. i think it was boric acid (the guy behind the counter didn't speak english, but ****ROACH is an internationalism!) I wont be using that on the wood roaches or the bees, promise!


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

Johsens said:


> I think he meant Psychic. Take it easy big guy.


I misspelled psychic on purpose. My too-dry and obscure sense of humor...

But, on a lighter note: This place is a wealth of info and hosts a good groups of Joes (and Josephines)

And the roaches are gone. They must have gotten tired of me bothering them.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice photo Matt, after looking at it for a while I find the little critter kind of cute.  If you have them between the inner and outer cover I bet you don’t have any problems with ants.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

I never have had an ant issue between the inner and top covers. At had one have with a bunch of ant around the base of the hive stand, but a little cinnamon did the trick.

Since each colony has strengthened, I haven't seen the roaches in a couple of months now. I do have a lot more bees between the inner and top covers, so they make keep the roaches from hiding out.

They are _fast _little critters! I never saw more than two roaches per hive. Although similar in appearance, they live much differently than the hated house roach.

Matt


----------



## johnnybigfish (Nov 12, 2007)

I got the nasty buggers in my lids too. They werent there last year.
After doing a ton of "Roach Research", I've found, as mentioned above, that "A roach is a Roach". Wood roaches are drawn to lite.Also, I believe that the term "Wood Roach" is used by courteous people who dont want to tell someone that they have a ****roach problem in their house. I have the littler roaches(heh heh..wood roaches). I've seen 3 in my house and now have roach traps every where in here! I also picked up 4 bombs but havent set them off yet.(The critters havent shown themselves in about 4 days now).
At least they arent the big ones!
To me, any roaches CREEP ME OUT!! They make me feel like I have a dirty house!
Fact of the matter is, I'm not surprised about the roaches in my house the way my wife and boy leave food and crumbs all over the place! I'm lucky they havent been here years ago. Funny thing though,...I'm out in the country and have never seen a roach in the last 10 years that i've lived out here.

your friend,
john


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

*Green flies and ****oaches*

Hate em both.

I can handle nearly any other bug but God made to be killed in my understanding of things.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I think Dhood said it first. Keep strong hives and you should not have a problem. If your bees are allowing such things as roaches to walk around, they probably let SHB, wax moths, and other critters to walk around. I like bees that keep the bottom board clean of trash and the inner cover free of pests.

This was an interesting take on roaches if you read thread. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211605&highlight=roaches


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

*Really, My hive is just starting to come to life*

I was queenless (except for some failed supercedures) till June 5. She is just now starting to build up. I only have 4 frames drawn out. I'll expect I'll be keeping them on life support over the winter.

That was a response to keeping a strong hive. Mine definitely is not right now and won't be till late fall.


----------

